# Cat spit up clear liquid



## AaronR1074 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi,
Pipin and I were doing our normal morning routine. He had just been sleeping with me and everything was going groovy when all of a sudden he started acting wicked funny and convulsing and stuff like he was about to puke, but I didn't see anything on the kitchen floor. He looked up at me and we both went into the living room like nothing happened. I shrugged it off and watched the news for a couple mins, came back into the kitchen, and noticed a small puddle of clear liquid on the floor that almost looked like water but thicker. Yesterday I came home and he didn't eat any of his wet all day so I threw it away. He nibbles eats his dry food liek normal cats do but cries as if he needs some kind of attention while he's not in the same room as me. He uses Precious Kitty cat litter which I clean every night before I go to bed.

He's still playfull. He spent 20 mins or so following his catnip toy on a string and standing on his back legs trying to catch it. In fact beyond the not eating yesterday (he ate at night when I came home, just not during the day) he seems perfectly healthy.

He definately needs attention from me alot though. This is only his 3rd week of me not being home during the day. He might just be associating me with eating or being fed still and so will only eat right when I come home or wake up in the morning.

I was just looking for possible reasons for this beyond the obvious "Take him to the vet"


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

My cats vomit clear liquid occasionally. With them it's generally either the beginning stages of a hairball issue or else just something they ate didn't agree with them. I would not worry tremendously about this, but I would definitely keep an eye on it and try to determine the cause. (For instance, if it's a hairball, that will need to be treated.)

I would actually worry a bit more about the not eating than the vomiting, but I don't think that's cause for panic as long as he's eating normally now. Cats' appetites can be thrown off by changes in the routine, and like humans sometimes they just plain aren't hungry, so it doesn't necessarily indicate a problem as long as it doesn't persist.

You're right to be concerned and vigilant.  Do keep a careful eye on him. To me this doesn't sound like something to be massively worried over, though.


----------



## Robin1109 (May 8, 2011)

There are many things it could be: hairball issue just being one. My younger cat was having some vomiting issues over the last 6 months. It was eventually determined that she had food sensitivity and I needed to change her from Friskies to a pricier EVO food. Since the switch, she hasn't vomited. Consistent vomiting is a cause to have the vet check it out to make sure the direction you should go in. I had to get xrays done because my cat tends to chew on plastic bags and we were concerned with a blockage. So, maybe switch him on to a no grain, no corn diet and see if that helps. If not, check in with your vet.


----------



## ezmeray (Nov 8, 2012)

My cat a few times has vomited clear liquid before a hairball. 

I, personally, would be worried about the not eating part though. 

Also, occasionally my cat will meow like she needs attention when she's in the hall or a room with no one in it, as though she got 'lost' in the house or forgot ppl are home or something.. but then when called to, she runs to me like I've been gone for a month.


----------



## AaronR1074 (Dec 11, 2012)

ezmeray said:


> My cat a few times has vomited clear liquid before a hairball.
> 
> I, personally, would be worried about the not eating part though.
> 
> Also, occasionally my cat will meow like she needs attention when she's in the hall or a room with no one in it, as though she got 'lost' in the house or forgot ppl are home or something.. but then when called to, she runs to me like I've been gone for a month.


Yah.. I think that's what Pipin does. He wanders away from the living room to explore and is like.. woah.. Daddy?! "Meeaawah?"


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

AaronR1074 said:


> Yah.. I think that's what Pipin does. He wanders away from the living room to explore and is like.. woah.. Daddy?! "Meeaawah?"


Zephyr does this too, even in a familiar place. I think he actually knows where I am, it's more just wanting acknowledgement and reassurance.


----------



## AaronR1074 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hes eating fine now. I took his wet away and put dry food out all day and he gobbled it up. When I came back from work I put wet food out for his dinner with some water in the same bowl and he ate about as much as usual. He just hopped in my lap and is now pretending to sleep while he kneeds my stomach (ow) lol


----------

